# What to do with a blow torch?



## apicius9 (Apr 11, 2012)

I was roaming around in the kitchen tonight and found a blow torch I had bought a long time ago for creme brulee but actually never used. So, besides the classical creme and merengue, any ideas for creative (culinary) uses for the blow torch? 

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Apr 11, 2012)

Charring the skins on baby heirloom tomatoes.
Cauterizing wounds maybe?


----------



## Twistington (Apr 11, 2012)

99% of the time i use my torch to light cigarettes...


----------



## shankster (Apr 11, 2012)

This..
http://esquire.com/blogs/food-for-men/how-to-cook-frozen-steak-6640787


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 11, 2012)

Just about anything you would finish in a broiler, including melting/ browning cheese. But in all seriousness, the little creme brulee novelty torches are a little, well, wimpy. We keep a flamer thrower from Home Depot around for this type of kitchen duty.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 11, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Charring the skins on baby heirloom tomatoes.
> Cauterizing wounds maybe?



I hope nobody actually does that:biggrin: I have on many an occasion used super glue and finished work. I now use surgical glue because it isn't neuro toxic, but dont feel any ill effects from my using super glue.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 11, 2012)

Nothing like a blow torch to even out the browning, crisping skin, lighting my charcoal grills, lighting my gas range, oh and creme brulee. I've had an Iwatani torch for the last 7 or 8 years. It's invaluable. It stays next to my stove at all times.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 11, 2012)

mhlee said:


> Nothing like a blow torch to even out the browning, crisping skin, lighting my charcoal grills, lighting my gas range, oh and creme brulee. I've had an Iwatani torch for the last 7 or 8 years. It's invaluable. It stays next to my stove at all times.



Ratings look good, and reasonable price. May have to pick this up. Can't have too many kitchen toys/ um.. tools:biggrin:


----------



## pumbaa (Apr 11, 2012)

Lighting pilot lights, brulee scallops, and starting a wood oven.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 11, 2012)

bruleeing scallops sounds good. I guess that salmon skins would also work. How about tuna tataki? Will that burn the spices? I wish I had a gas stove or a good grill (or an egg) to use it as a lighter... Does it also work to char the skins on bell peppers? 

Stefan


----------



## mhlee (Apr 11, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> bruleeing scallops sounds good. I guess that salmon skins would also work. How about tuna tataki? Will that burn the spices? I wish I had a gas stove or a good grill (or an egg) to use it as a lighter... Does it also work to char the skins on bell peppers?
> 
> Stefan



I imagine that it would burn the spices, but you should be able to adjust the flame so it's not as strong. But, if it's a smaller torch, I would imagine that it might not. I used my torch this past summer to make albacore tataki.

And yes, you can use to char peppers.


----------



## Namaxy (Apr 11, 2012)

I've tried it with peppers...it works but you're involved the whole time. I'd rather put them on the gas flame and turn them from time to time while doing something else. Other than brulee, I use mine to occasionally char sashimi to change the texture a little. I use a Benzomatic from the hardware store.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 11, 2012)

I use a Mapp torch to light the BGE. And an oxy-acetylene to melt metal!


----------



## James (Apr 12, 2012)

If you ever decide to make your own ramen and chashu, slice the chashu and put the torch to it until it gets brown and toasty and serve it over the ramen


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2012)

I use it to give all of my frozen desserts a quick lick - to make them shiny instead of frosty, and to soften compound butters. 

I don't like charring protein with it, I think it can taste gassy.


----------



## agp (Apr 12, 2012)

Creme brulee?


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I used to use my Iwatani a lot to roast green chilis back when I lived in an apartment with an electric range, now I mostly just use it to brown sous-vide'd proteins.

It's also good at cobweb duty if you are careful not to burn the wall, you gotta move fast.


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 15, 2012)

Here is a roast I used a blow torch on for browning.












I have more pics and recipe here.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 17, 2012)

It was the 80's don't do that anymore. Very expensive.


----------

